# Morel Stems?



## MAttt

Do you eat the stems?
I'm pretty sure I'm in the minority, but I think they lack flavor
and are too chewy imo.
Especially on the yellows.
I usually cut them off, discard and just eat the good part.

thanks
mattt


----------



## dleppek2

Don't throw away, I will take them. Enough to put in
Steak and Morel gravy, YUM:sad:


----------



## blgoose44

If it is a large yellow, I will remove a larger portion of the stem, I agree they are chewy, but on grey's and smaller yellow's they taste fine.


----------



## RippinLipp

I have no problem eatting the stems. I will agree that the stems on big yellows can be chewy, but its never bothered me. On fresh morels with a decent stem, I'll slice the stem into a few rings and cook with the caps.


----------



## StumpJumper

I love the stems!


----------



## Oldgrandman

On the bigger ones I cut off the big stems and cook them along with the tops as they take in the flavor and chew up nicely :corkysm55
I have also saved them and used them in a soup with some of the tops.
I take big stems off the ones I dry for this...


----------



## fasthunter

Everything above the ground I eat!!:corkysm55


----------

